# Need Help with interpreting lab results



## Ames19 (Nov 27, 2017)

Hello

I'm a 19 Year old female I'm not overweight

for the past year I've had many symptoms of hypothyroidism such as fatigue, depression,headaches, brain fog, muscle aches, dry eyes, brittle flaky nails, hair loss, also i have been trying to lose a few pounds which has been near impossible although I eat right and workout

I finally got some blood tests done

TSH = 3.91

FT4 = 0.98

FT3 = 2.8

are they normal or could I possibly be hypothyroid ?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Providing lab (ranges) would be helpful but based on what ranges I am familiar with you are hypo.

Goal is to have FT- 4 and FT-3 closer to 3/4 range which would result in a TSH closer to 1.

What did your doctor suggest?


----------



## Ames19 (Nov 27, 2017)

Lovlkn said:


> Providing lab (ranges) would be helpful but based on what ranges I am familiar with you are hypo.
> 
> Goal is to have FT- 4 and FT-3 closer to 3/4 range which would result in a TSH closer to 1.
> 
> What did your doctor suggest?


 Lab ranges are

TSH 0.4 - 4

FT4 0.8 -1.9

My doctor just said I was in the normal range, I had to ask specifically for the exact values he mentioned that the TSH was normal but in the upper range nothing more

should i see an endocrinologist then ?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your lab's clearly reflect that you are hypothyroid, symptoms present confirm.

Your doctor is uninformed - "in range" but with symptoms should yield more testing.

Antibodies to include TPO and thyroglobulin.

Other lab''s to address your fatigue issues, Ferritin, Vit D and B-12.

While new healthcare rules limit testing your complaints and lab results would be worth pursuing . You could also ask your GYN who they would suggest for treatment before going the Endo route. Most people posting on this site report endo's focus on TSH and my personal experiences forced me to find a GP willing to treat with hormone replacement.


----------

